# Erfahrungen mit Black Sin (9.0) 2015?



## GoodGrizz (19. März 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand ein Black Sin 9.0 2015 und kann von seiner Begeisterung für das Rad berichten? 
Passt alles? Gibt es Auffälligkeiten pos./neg.?
Gibt es auch bei den 2015ern Probleme mit den innenverlegten Schalt-/Bremszügen?
Ich bin 180cm groß, SL 82cm und würde mir das Rad in M kaufen. Korrekt?

Freue mich über Eure Hinweise, sonst ist wenig bis nix über die 2015er BlackSins zu lesen hier...
Sind überhaupt schon welche ausgeliefert?


----------



## Blut Svente (21. März 2015)

fahre zwar das 10.0 ist aber der selbe Rahmen. 15er Modelle werden seit mindestens Ende November ausgeliefert. Wenn keine Klagen bzw. Beschwerden zu finden sind wird die neue Zugführung wohl ihren Dienst tun... bei mir klappts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoodGrizz (22. März 2015)

ok, danke für Dein Feedback. Ist derselbe Rahmen, ja.
Interessant ist, dass so gut wie niemand richtig stolz oder so happy mit seinem BlackSin zu sein scheint, 
dass er hier im Forum ausführlich darüber berichtet... Auch bei "Zeigt her Eure..." ist kaum was
zu finden...?!


----------



## Blut Svente (22. März 2015)

GoodGrizz schrieb:


> ok, danke für Dein Feedback. Ist derselbe Rahmen, ja.
> Interessant ist, dass so gut wie niemand richtig stolz oder so happy mit seinem BlackSin zu sein scheint,
> dass er hier im Forum ausführlich darüber berichtet... Auch bei "Zeigt her Eure..." ist kaum was
> zu finden...?!



ja und??? kann man ja auch anders interpretieren! keine klagen also alle zufrieden... ich habe das dritte und keins hat rumgezickt. ich kanns empfehlen!


----------



## edi6800 (23. März 2015)

Fähre seit November das 8.0 aus 2015, da das 2014er besagte Schaltprobleme hatte. Durch die modifizierte Führung beim aktuellen keine Probleme mehr. Großartiges Bike!!! Ich hätte es ja gerne mal im Vergleichstest mit dem Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 aus der MB 3/2015 gesehen...  Da hätte das "überragend" des Cube sicherlich gewackelt.


----------



## GoodGrizz (23. März 2015)

Danke für Eure Meinung und Info.

Stimmt: Wenn keiner meckert, scheint's ganz gut zu sein... ;-)
Ist trotzdem selten, dass begeisterte Fahrer nur wenig schreiben...

Ich find's auch sehr cool und werde mal zu einem der RADON Servicepartner 
fahren und das Black Sin genauer ansehen...

Und ich würde das Black Sin gerne mal im Vergleich zum Grand Canyon CF
und zum Focus Raven 29R sehen. Denke aber, diese Art von Bikes geben sich nicht so viel...  

Viel Spass noch weiterhin und gute Saison!


----------



## edi6800 (22. April 2015)

Wollte das Black Sin mal wieder nach vorne schieben und meine Zufriedenheit mit dem Bike betonen. Läuft und läuft und läuft 

Mich würde interessieren, ob es schon Infos aus der Entwicklung des kommenden Modelljahres gibt - ich erinnere mich, dass hier irgendwo ein grundlegend neu konstruierter Black Sin-Rahmen fürs MJ 2016 in Aussicht gestellt wurde?! Möglicherweise hängt das ja auch mit der neuen 11fach XT zusammen, die ja  bereits ab Juni mit den wesentlichen Komponenten auf den Markt kommen wird...

Also darf man sich auf ein neues Black Sin freuen oder bleibt es vielleicht doch nur bei einem Facelift? Würde mich über ein paar Hinweise sehr freuen.

VG

Edi


----------

